# Two Cats and One Human



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

First cat is a big, sweet cat from a rescue group. I can't imagine why the first adopter returned him but I am lucky to share my life with him.
Second cat was a stray from a shelter. He's socially dysfunctional but he makes me smile every single day.
I'm the human and my name is Jan.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Pictures? 

(names?) :grin:


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

The Boys


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

LOL - They prefer handsome. Here's the stray I feed.


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

Soon, I will be one human with two cats as well.


----------



## CatvinCoolidge (Apr 12, 2012)

sounds nice


----------

